# High Ph issue



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 21, 2011)

Got my meter yesterday.  Used strips to date.  Strips had always read 'Ideal' around 6.5-7.0.  Meter read 8.1, used lemon juice to lower to 5.8.  12 hours later the ph is 8.1.  Used strips to see if they were just out of whack and the reading maxed out, so strips were working.  What happened to have the ph go through the roof.  Any insites are appreciated.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 21, 2011)

Are you using tap water? It could have a really high PPM thats effecting it, and I dont know if you should use lemon juice. If you have a hydro store near you try and get some PH Down.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 21, 2011)

Am using extremely hard tap water.  Don't have a hydro store in Northern MN.  Have read that many use lemon juice?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 21, 2011)

No, food products break down fast and, IMO, are not good to adjust pH.  I would recommend getting some pH down, even if you have to order if off the internet.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 21, 2011)

getting some distilled water wouldnt hurt either mate


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 21, 2011)

Will do.


----------



## Locked (Apr 21, 2011)

EBay is your friend.....I bought my PH up and down off eBay for like 20 bucks shipped...it will last me over a year easy and I grow quite a bit.  I like GH's powder ph up and down.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 21, 2011)

I can't believe I'm filtering water for my plants and not for myself.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 21, 2011)

We've had good luck with SaferGro pH Down.  its organic and a tiny bit goes a long way...


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 21, 2011)

Ordered the first thing I found got an up and a down.  The lemon juice lasts like 10 minutes.  Anything else to hold me over whilst I wait


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 21, 2011)

what do your nutrients do to the level?  do they lower it any?


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 21, 2011)

We used a test bucket and as we added more Flora Nova grow it lowered from 7.8 to 6.8 but unfortunately my ppm was 1850.  at 1200 it was 7.2.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 21, 2011)

Tried MG didn't do anything but send ppm thru the roof


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 21, 2011)

GuyGalaxy said:
			
		

> We used a test bucket and as we added more Flora Nova grow it lowered from 7.8 to 6.8 but unfortunately my ppm was 1850.  at 1200 it was 7.2.



How long did you wait before you tested?  The nutes need time to buffer the solution.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 21, 2011)

not long but the numbers on the 1200/7.2 held (@2 hours ).  Just added sulfuric acid found under sink, hope it holds.  Got ph down on the way.  How long do these hold the ph for.\?

I now know all about ph, ppm, ec, temperature.  I guess I won't be needing any of your help, as all the problems I could ever have been solved.  To be a master grower after only one month is awesome.


----------



## woodydude (Apr 22, 2011)

As your plants are drinking the water and munching on the nutes, the ph, along with ppm will change constantly. I usually check my ph every couple of days but have been having some issues recently so it is daily.
Green mojo fella.
W


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 22, 2011)

I got into this on a lark, thank the gods for you folks, and thank God for keeping my babys alive until I found this site.  Truthfully I have made every mistake possible and you brought my Maria single leaf mutant to the attached pic in to weeks.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 22, 2011)

I used sulfuric acid last night brought my ph to 5.8  12hrs later one bucket is at 6.9 anf my ppm went down. The other bucket is at 8.1 and the ppm went up.  How do I keep ph at 5.8 and eating my nutes?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 22, 2011)

Are you mixing the nutes, then letting sit for awhile to buffer? I think I read this is important and helps stabilize the PH? I Could be way off....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2011)

I nute my water and let it sit overnight.  I then pH my water.  I then let that sit overnight to make sure everything is buffered as it should be.


----------



## Locked (Apr 22, 2011)

Follow THG's method and you will have fewer problems...Anytime you add nutes it needs to sit and buffer...same thing with PH up or down....so it has to sit...when I rush the process I sometimes pay with deficiencies showing up.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 22, 2011)

The FIRST thing you should do, before adding this or that, is make sure your pH testing is correct. You mention using "strips". What brand are they? IMO the only strips worth using are Macherey-Nagel - they cost about $12-$15 a box of 100. I've tried using cheaper strips and they are miles out. What read as 7 on the M-N strips read "somewhere around" 9 on the cheap strips.
If you've got M-N strips I would use them as the basis rather than the meter, until you verify the meter as accurate.
Use a known pH calibration solution and test that using an M-N strip and the meter. You should get the same reading. If not . . . it's the meter at fault.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 22, 2011)

I must be doing something wrong. My Ph just keeps going up.  I keep adding acid.  She is growing like never before tho.  I just thought the pH would stay at a level. I do let my water sit over nite now (first time this week). I also filter it now. PH out of the tap is 7.8.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 22, 2011)

its just a stab but wanted to ask - are you using cold tap water only?  nothing through the hot water heater, right?


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 23, 2011)

Not thru the water heater cold only


----------



## Growdude (Apr 23, 2011)

Did you calibrate your meter as Leafminer suggested?
Also did you rinse your hydroton well before use?


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 23, 2011)

calibrated meter it is fine.  Did not rinse hydroton , but they have had ater poured over tem and were sitting in the water dang near completely submerged in my early days 4 wks ago. So altho I didn't rinse initially, they have effectively been, due to my lack of knowledge.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 23, 2011)

mix in lime with the hydroponic solution?? 

I`m a soil man myself, but that should buffer/stabilize any ph?...Not gospel though


----------



## Roddy (Apr 23, 2011)

I believe it was THG that pointed out food products are unstable and not a good choice!


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 26, 2011)

finally stabilized ph with all your help.  In 4 days my plants have grown 5 to 10 times bigger.  Bushy as all get out.  I am absolutely stunned what a diff pH has made.  Even starting to get skunky smell.  I luv youse guys.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 27, 2011)

Garden lime.....

Glad to hear it worked out for ya brother, here`s to some dank bud come harvest man!:48:  and of course...Green Mojo!


----------

